# Rain



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok guys its time to make a sacrifice to the rain gods ....Its gonna be a long cold boring winter if the rivers don't fill up......


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

You did the wrong dance, it's supposed to snow tomorrow.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been dancing. Apparently the rain gods don't like a middle aged white boy trying to shake his money maker......
Sorry guys, I tried 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

lunker23 said:


> I've been dancing. Apparently the rain gods don't like a middle aged white boy trying to shake his money maker......
> Sorry guys, I tried
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


So, your the guy that sent the 16" of frozen rain I got yesterday.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

FISNFOOL said:


> So, your the guy that sent the 16" of frozen rain I got yesterday.


Sorry, I must've got the rain dance mixed up with twerking (however you spell it). I will take full responsibility for the snow and rain that hit the Northeast the last few days


----------

